# Radon ZR Race 7.0 - Sattelklemme knackt



## TR2N (7. Juni 2015)

Moin Leute, 

seit ein paar Tagen habe ich ein Knacken am Sattel meines neuen Bikes bemerkt, bei Lastwechsel und wenn ich mit meinem Hintern auf dem Sattel von vorne nach hinten rutsche. Ich habe mehrmals alles demontiert, gesäubert und gefettet. Ohne Erfolg. Bis ich mir mal die Klemmung angeschaut habe. Diese habe ich ebenfalls gestern demontiert, gesäubert und gefettet. Das ging auch ein paar Kilometer gut, bis es dann wieder angefangen hat. Ich bin mir also ziemlich sicher, dass es an der Klemmung liegt. Je nachdem, wie stark ich die Klemmung anziehe oder löse, ändert sich auch der "Knackfaktor". Und beim anspannen knackt der Hebel auch verdächtig, obwohl ich das auch alles gefettet hatte. Ich habe auch bereits Kontakt zu Radon aufgenommen. Nun meine Frage. Könnt ihr mir eine gute Klemmung empfehlen? Das Knacken geht mir schon ziemlich auf den Zeiger.. 

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße 
Nico


----------



## Rubik (7. Juni 2015)

Moin! 

Fahre ebenfalls ein ZR Race (2013) und habe das selbige Problem.

Bin deshalb auch auf die Hilfestellung gespannt und es wäre hilfreich, wenn Du mir die Antwort von Radon mitteilen würdest. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TR2N (7. Juni 2015)

Die erste Antwort von Radon war, dass ich das bei einem Mechaniker checken lassen soll. Das habe ich nun mit einem Bekannten von mir gecheckt (siehe oben) und habe genau das an Radon übermittelt. Morgen sollte eine Antwort kommen. Fakt ist, das es ein Mangel ist und ich das Problem gerne gelöst hätte. Deswegen schaue ich auch nach Alternativen an Klemmen.


----------



## punki69 (7. Juni 2015)

....tagchen,
habe den würger von tune dran,knackt null und gibts in verschiedenen
farben.....gruß punki
ps.;fahre ein 2010er zr race mit ner stealth-stütze


----------



## TR2N (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo Punki, 

hast du auch eine 27,2er Sattelstütze? Da müsste doch die 31,8er Würger passen. Hast du Schraube oder Schnellspanner? 

Liebe Grüße 
Nico


----------



## punki69 (7. Juni 2015)

sattelstützendurchmesser bei mir 31,8,hab den schnellspanner.....


----------



## TR2N (8. Juni 2015)

Rubik schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Fahre ebenfalls ein ZR Race (2013) und habe das selbige Problem.
> 
> ...


Ich werde mir jetzt den Schraubwürger von Tune holen. Den zum schrauben, da ich den Sattel nie verstelle.

Bike-Discount hatte mir angeboten, die Kosten zur Feststellung (?) des Fehlers über einen Monteur in meiner Nähe mit 30 Euro mitzutragen. Nun habe ich Samstag nochmal alles auseinander genommen, gesäubert und gefettet und etc. pp., und es ist definitiv die Klemme - da hat Radon mit einem 7-Euro-Artikel eindeutig gespart. Nachdem ich alles mit Fett eingeschmiert hatte, war es auch für die ersten Kilometer verschwunden. Dann ging es wieder los, also konnte ich den Verursacher deutlich eingrenzen, denn die Klemme hatte ich vorher nicht beachtet. Der Spanner knarzt, obwohl gefettet, wie sau beim schließen/öffnen.

Das habe ich dann an den Support weitergegeben. Die wollten mir dann die gleiche nochmal schicken. Das habe ich abgelehnt, denn ich glaube kaum, das eine baugleiche Klemme irgendeinen Vorteil bringt. Ich habe dann vorgeschlagen, mich mit mir für eine von Tune in der Mitte zu treffen. Dann wurde mir ein 10 Euro Gutschein angeboten.


----------



## Rubik (8. Juni 2015)

Danke für die sehr hilfreiche Auskunft.
Dann werde ich versuche, das ganze nochmals mit dem fetten und säubern zu beseitigen, sollte es nicht längere Zeit geräuschlos bleiben, erspare ich mir den Kontakt zu Radon (Zeit und vor allem den Weg zum Händler) und kaufe direkt ebenfalls ein neues.

Hast Du da schon ein konkretes rausgesucht? Link?
Gerne per PN.

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## 22042015 (9. Juni 2015)

TR2N schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> …... Je nachdem, wie stark ich die Klemmung anziehe oder löse, ändert sich auch der "Knackfaktor". Und beim anspannen knackt der Hebel auch verdächtig, obwohl ich das auch alles gefettet hatte.
> 
> ...


----------



## TR2N (9. Juni 2015)

Ach ne...


----------



## 22042015 (9. Juni 2015)

TR2N schrieb:


> Ach ne...


Sorry , war nur ein Hilfe.
Dann, dreh weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TR2N (9. Juni 2015)

Keule, das hat nichts mit "drehen" zu tun! 

Wenn der Schnellspannhebel nur am knacken und knirschen ist, egal wie fest oder locker ich ihn spanne und er dadurch bei Ausfahrten knackt, dann ist das definitiv das falsche Produkt für mich. Ich habe den Hebel natürlich mit dem richtigen Drehmoment umgelegt - quasi dem Moment, mit dem das Bike aus der Box kam.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

es sind mehrere hundert Bikes mit diesem Spanner da draussen unterwegs, die laufen einwandfrei.
Wenn deiner nicht einwandfrei ist, dann ist das natürlich ein Garantiefall, aber mit einem neuen Spanner gleicher Bauart sollte Abhilfe geschaffen sein.

Wenn du aus Befindlichkeit ein anderes Produkt möchtest, kannst du dir dieses kaufen, es gehört aber schlicht nicht zur Ausstattung des Rades.

Und ich kann es nur unterstützen, den Spanner mit entsprechendem Drehmoment anzuziehen.
Sonst wird der nächste wieder knarzen und knacken.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## TR2N (10. Juni 2015)

Hi Swen,

natürlich hatte ich das korrekte Drehmoment an diesem Spanner benutzt. Hat aber leider nicht geholfen. 

Die neue Klemme von TUNE ist nun unterwegs, damit sollte dann ja Ruhe sein. Drehmoment beim Schraubwürger ist 5 Nm. Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfestellungen!


----------



## Bierschinken88 (10. Juni 2015)

Berichte mal, wie die Tune sich schlägt, würde mich interessieren 

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## TR2N (11. Juni 2015)

Hi Swen, 

laut Tracking kommt sie heute schon an. Wird gleich heute Abend montiert und getestet. Ich werde berichten!


----------



## TR2N (11. Juni 2015)

Und hier das Ergebnis. Endlich Ruhe mit dem Schraubwürger! Festgezogen mit den in der Anleitung vermerkten 5 Nm. Nichts knarzt, nichts knackt. Volltreffer. Nun bin ich wieder glücklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (11. Juni 2015)

Foootoooos


----------



## Rubik (11. Juni 2015)

TR2N schrieb:


> Und hier das Ergebnis. Endlich Ruhe mit dem Schraubwürger! Festgezogen mit den in der Anleitung vermerkten 5 Nm. Nichts knarzt, nichts knackt. Volltreffer. Nun bin ich wieder glücklich!





Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Foootoooos


Jawohl!


----------



## TR2N (11. Juni 2015)

Na klar Leute, reiche ich morgen früh nach.


----------



## ghostmuc (11. Juni 2015)

ich hätte sonst die Syntace mit Dichtung empfohlen. Hab ich dran, kommt somit auch kein Krümelchen mehr rein


----------



## TR2N (12. Juni 2015)

War auch mein erster Gedanke, aber ich wollte kein Loch in den Rahmen bohren - auch wenn das unproblematisch von der Umsetzung sein sollte. Fotos kommen später, habe heute im Halbschlaf das Haus verlassen und habe es Wort gemäß verpennt...


----------



## ghostmuc (12. Juni 2015)

musst doch kein Loch in Rahmen bohren. Man kann wenn man will, aber es geht auch ohne. Würde ich auch nicht


----------



## TR2N (12. Juni 2015)

Anbei die Fotos.


----------

